# Giorgio Armani's Diamonds



## Walelia (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm crazy about this perfume, fits me like a glove. Who else is?


----------



## sophistichic (Nov 19, 2007)

I've seen the commercial with Beyonce and I'm thinking about getting it. I'm so unsure because my friend bought it and she hated it...


----------



## annastasia (Dec 3, 2007)

I think it's actually Emporio Armani which is aimed to a younger group of customers. They did a good job by choosing Beyonce as the spokesperson. This is a little too foody and powdery for me, but I guess it'll attract a lot of people who love sweets.


----------



## kimone2004 (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *annastasia* 

 
_I think it's actually Emporio Armani which is aimed to a younger group of customers. They did a good job by choosing Beyonce as the spokesperson. This is a little too foody and powdery for me, but I guess it'll attract a lot of people who love sweets._

 
Im in my early 30's and LOVE it!  I smelled it once and had to have it.  It is made by Giorgio Armani, I believe.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 27, 2008)

Its Emporio Armani Diamonds.

I got it for Christmas and liked it a lot. it doesn't last on me though. I will put it on and 2-3 hours later no one can smell it. I was told to carry it around with me and use it throughout the day. How bout no? A perfume is supposed to last you more than 2 hours. Seriously.


----------



## mommamacgurl (Mar 22, 2008)

I love mine......my hubby gave it to me for xmas.


----------

